# Reconstitution of peptides



## Ruturaj (Apr 10, 2011)

guys 
I need some help about reconstitation
for Reconstitution of igf I use 0.6%AA
for others like mgf GHRP CJC I need to use BW
but in India I can get sterile water or I can make 0.6%AA
so Can I use sodium chloride for reconstitution?
or should I use 0.6%AA for all?
please help me
thank you in Advance


----------



## Hench (Apr 10, 2011)

I made a post about this in Research Chems, have a look.


----------



## Ruturaj (Apr 10, 2011)

Hench said:


> I made a post about this in Research Chems, have a look.



thank you for reply
but where have you posted?
can you give a link?


----------



## Ruturaj (Apr 11, 2011)

bump


----------



## Ruturaj (Apr 12, 2011)

bump


----------



## Hench (Apr 12, 2011)

God you're lazy, here you go: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/125765-reconstituting-measuring-peptides.html


----------



## Ruturaj (Apr 12, 2011)

yes I know I have to use BW with peptides other than igf
but I can't get BW in India
but I got my answer now I can make it using Benzyl Alcohol


----------

